# Ideas for woods



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

For my haunt (which is all indoors) there is going to be "scene" through the woods of the fairytale "Little Red Riding Hood" again this will be taking place in one giant hallway so I was thinking I could put those scene setters of the woods up and put up fake bushes (which I all ready own) but I don't know how to make the fake trees. I went to hhn (halloween horror nights) at universal florida and they had a Wolfman haunt in which the Wolfman popped out of the "woods" which were like different trees. It was really cool and I would like to do something like it so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Try finding some dead trees or large branches.....make sure there are NO twigs at eye level.....and fire retard them.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

well I was thinkin about doing something like that but they're too small to pass for trees (the branches) and there are no dead trees around and P.S. I found a video (sort of) of the Wolfman house http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3593556/the_wolfman_at_universal_orlando_s_halloween_horror_nights/ It is fast paced but that's how the house was thank you


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I wanted to do something like this but never got time to do it. You could use some forest scene setters like the ones at the bottom of this page: http://www.halloween-online.com/decorations/halloween-scene-setters.html Also, spirit halloween had cardboard 3D trees this year... they might give you some inspiration. You can see them at the bottom and top of this page. http://spiritfrightsquad.com/packages.html Hope you can get something together!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You could always build a frame with 2x's or pvc and then cover it with wire mesh and paper mache. Use the smaller branches available for the canopy of the tree.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I wish i was good at paper mache but something always goes wrong (mold, etc., etc.) and the trees at spirit look a little fake and then my sister just said something about fake trees so now I wonder how much do fake trees go for or I know that you can go to Joann's and get the cardboard things that hold fabric for free but then how could i make that look like a tree instead of cardboard


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

sonotube (concrete forms) and expanding foam


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a tree stump in the manor that The_Caretaker mentioned:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

PVC pipe trunk with smaller PVC branches. You would only need about 4-5 branches per tree, they could be disassembled afterwards for storage, no sharp points of edges. Wrap with crinkled brown butcher paper for contours.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

ok.. I'm so now making a tree popper..


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

What if you made a few trees and somehow used mirrors to look like you had more then you actually had? Will this be something they will actually walk through?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Hey Rasputin....now that I realize you are from Georgia...what we call trees in Colorado, you guys there call twigs.
5" thick branch can pass for a tree here!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

That tree stump looks awesome! Another idea for props that I used last year: Carpet rolls. Not a roll of carpet, but the long tubes that the carpet rolls come to the stores on. I called around to my local flooring shops and they were more than happy to give me all the tubes I wanted for free. Most are about 12 ft long, some longer some shorter. You can cut them to any length though. They are almost like a toilet paper tube, but much thicker and heavier. They are great for making columns, fences, props, and in your case trees. Just drill some holes in them and stick some tree branches through the holes. You can paint them easily with latex paint, but being made of paper they usually require a few coats.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You could also just go as simple as cutting out trees from sheets of plywood. If the hall is dark enough most would ever know its just plywood. Paint and decorate them to look like a tree, useing a 4x8 sheet will get you a trunk and branches, may take up less space and can be lined down either side of the hallway, you can mix this idea with real branch and fake one as suggested above.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I like some of these ideas, IE: the sono tubes for stumps. I think I would go with dead trees or shrubs. I have acess to these but inside the house it may not work well.


----------

